# D-link DWA-542 Issues



## NerdyGirl20 (Aug 14, 2008)

I recently built my first computer (desktop, and with help) and everything works great minus one thing.

I have a strickly wireless internet service. We live on a farm so we have to have a antenna on the side of the house. I bought the D-link DWA-542 Range N Booster for the desktop. When I first tried it (on a 32x Xp system) it worked like a dream!

I put it on my XP SP3 64x and it won't register any routers. So I uninstall the software provided and go to the d-link website and download the newest drivers. Still nothing. After much researching I saw a comment on the product that said to not install the d-link program drivers and to just let windows find the drivers. So I uninstall again and do just that. First windows couldn't find anything, I run the wizard a second time and it finds the drivers etc. BAM I get a connection. Pleased as punch I restart the computer to see if it took effect. Nope, now it won't register anything and the d-link crap software is installed...again.

So what I've come to figure out is that the card will work..as long as I don't install the crap software from d-link. I have no idea how to work around this issue and was wondering if anyone here had any ideas. 

I tried just un-installing the programs d-link wants you to use. Then it doesn't work. I tell the program I don't want to use it that I want to use the windows configuration. It ignores me and does it anyway. 

I called d-link tech's and the person(s) I spoke to didn't know crap, they just kind of scratched their heads going "I dunno george.."

Remember it does work...but once I restart the system the d-link programs override the drivers making it not pick up routers.

So right now I'm unable to shut down my computer until I fix it...and when I do I have to run a shared wireless connection through my laptop with an ethernet cord so I can redo the windows wizard to install the drivers.

So...any ideas?

Oh yea my specs...

Windows XP Professional 64x with SP3
Nvida 780i SLI motherboard
Quad Core Processor
Geforce 9800 graphics
Onboard sound
Linksy Blue Tooth USB adapter
2 500gig HD
8gig of RAM
D-link DWA 542 Wireless Card

I feel like I'm forgetting something...

But anyway if someone could give ANY advice that would be great...if not..then anyone know any for sure wireless adaptors that work with 64x XP?

Thanks Again Guys =)

NerdyGirl20

P.S.
I wasn't sure if this was the right topic here...I was torn between XP help and Networking. Just move it over if you need too =)


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Why not just leave the D-Link stuff installed and simply stop it from running using MSCONFIG?


----------



## lthompson94 (Jul 23, 2009)

I have the same card. The reason she "doesn't leave the D-Link" drivers is because they DONT WORK. I believe she said that already.

I can't get this card working at all. The windows hardware installer doesn't work, nor do the drivers from Atheros. I get an Error 39.

Had anyone found a working driver for this card on XP 64? Oh and and before you start flaming about "why people don't find out if their card is compatible," please check the Microsoft HCL. This card is an XP-64 certified product and should work.


----------

